# Toronto International Dragon Boat Race Festival?



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey guys, did anyone go to the TIDBRF festival last weekend? (June 25th & 26th)
I went and competed for two teams and came back with a gold & silver.
It was a great event with over 6,000 athletes and was held over at Centre Island. 

ps: the best part about being on a sponsored team is the free food


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh, congrats then. So do you get to go to HK?
I was a volumteer once and have a co-worker who went to HK to compete after they won the gold a few years back.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Heh, congrats then. So do you get to go to HK?
> I was a volumteer once and have a co-worker who went to HK to compete after they won the gold a few years back.


We are eligible to sign up I believe, with the TIDBRF wavering our registration fees. I think I'll speak to my team's captain about that


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> We are eligible to sign up I believe, with the TIDBRF wavering our registration fees. I think I'll speak to my team's captain about that


Were you on a highschool team?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

A community and Non-profit team I think


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> A community and Non-profit team I think


Nice congratz

Which community division did you race in?
How was the weather like?

Wish I could of went but had to go rafting in ottawa (which was fun too).
But I know I missed out on some free stuff that I usually get when I go race ... haha


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Fish_Man said:


> Which community division did you race in?
> How was the weather like?


I'm not quite sure, but on the medal it says Premier Mixed Finals something 
The saturday was a bit cloudy, but the water was really warm
the Sunday started out sunny and bright, but the afternoon was a bit gloomy


----------



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

ThaChingster said:


> I'm not quite sure, but on the medal it says Premier Mixed Finals something
> The saturday was a bit cloudy, but the water was really warm
> the Sunday started out sunny and bright, but the afternoon was a bit gloomy


Congrats on the medal! It's always nice to get hardware. 
So wish I had a chance to go but had family events and a bout of the flu 

That's pretty decent weather for paddling. I hate paddling when it's brutally hot or in freezing rain. At least you didn't paddle in the Pickering Regatta. The weather is always freezing with a lot of rain mixed in or freezing with ALOT of rain mixed in! lol.

I had a chance to paddle in a university regatta in China. That was totally awesome! There were over 10,000 spectators and about 40 university teams from all over the world. It was in Tianjin but we practiced out of Beijing before the competition.

Are you going to be competing in any more races?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

sassykat said:


> I had a chance to paddle in a university regatta in China. That was totally awesome! There were over 10,000 spectators and about 40 university teams from all over the world. It was in Tianjin but we practiced out of Beijing before the competition.
> 
> Are you going to be competing in any more races?


Well yes, I hope so.
I'm trying to get my high school to form a dragonboat team for next year, but as I talked to my economics teacher (who also was the head coach for my school's previous teams) I was told that the school could not afford the sport, and the fact that it is not an OFSAA sport does not help 
My proposition is that every team member next year pays $200.
(Members of the snowboard team pays $350each ) so this isn't too much I hope.

But next year for sure, I'm going to attend the TIDBRF. It was a great experience, and I hope to see some of you guys there


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Cool, you should post the event a head of time to remind us. I'd like to bring my little kids down to check out some of the fun stuff I like doing in my younger days.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

